# Will you live to be 100?



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Will you live to be 100?
http://bitecharge.com/play/livetobe?sess=r2#r237028419342465824

132 here (that is a downright scary thought!)


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

> 118
> 
> It might look too long, but trust us, it'll be full of happiness and fulfillment.


I thought it was a quiz...

118 is too soon, too young.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

One hundred and nineteen here...what an odd quiz! :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I certainly intend to make it that far, and beyond!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow, I am going to live to 117.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I wanna check out before I'm in diapers again, so 100 might be too old.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

You will live to be:
118
It might look too long, but trust us, it'll be full of happiness and fulfillment.

They forgot to add - at least the bits you can remember.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I smoke, like a drink, am not exactly a health nut and yet I'm going to live to be 117 based on a bunch of totally irrelevant questions? Ridiculous! 

:lol:

My dad died at 53 and my mum is still going strong at 90, so perhaps I'll settle for about 75 with hopefully all of my faculties still intact!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I hope to live just as long as I can retain my intellectual capabilities, at least some of the physical ones and not be in too much pain. If I ever find myself slowly turning into a vegetable, I hope I will be able to travel to Switzerland and have myself gently put down before that process is complete.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

132 - ridiculous! 
There doesn't seem a lot of point in going on until I've reached 'second childishness and mere oblivion, sans teeth, sans eyes, sans taste, sans everything'.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

I will live ling long until 119 and I take all benefits money from pension funds, I will annoy my grand, grand children pretending I am daft and stupid so their have to take care of me even more, it would not need to have servants, it will be everything for free, good one I have no problem with that.:devil:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

121 , I do hope that all my organs wild hold, as my bones and surely my teeth


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

116. But there are other exits than a heart attack.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Fate is what it is. I wouldn't waste time worrying about it.

Simply live each day as if it was your last. Tell people you care about, that you love them...often.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

112. Good Lord I hope not. At 44 years, my body has too much damage to make it much past 75. It's been beaten, bruised, broken, stabbed, sliced, crashed, bashed, thrown, and few other things I can't think of off the top of my head. The day I need depends, I'll swallow the muzzle of my gun and pull the trigger. But as long as I'm relatively healthy and not in pain...

V


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Let's cut this short...No!


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

this test doesn't apply to me as I am immortal.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

trazom said:


> this test doesn't apply to me as I am immortal.


You must be young, then. Only the young are immortal!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I don't know.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2014)

116. As long as I'm still in decent shape, that's fine with me!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh yeah? Something not quite right here...

_"..a culture of alienation and pessimism"
"low life expectancy compared to the rest of the United Kingdom and Europe"
"According to the World Health Organization in 2008, the life expectancy for men in the Calton area was 54 years"
"...may have a higher concentration of psychopaths than other cities in Europe"_

Ah well, I better make the most of it then and get on with enjoying the few years I have remaining. And I'll start right now by getting back into bed with Madam and forgetting all about the terrible things out there.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Oh, no, we've gotten PetrB hooked on silly, meaningless internet quizzes! 

(Also, I got 121.)


----------

